# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Πρόβλημα με θυροτηλεόραση CTC

## RNR

Καλησπέρα σας.
Έχουμε αρκετά χρόνια τώρα μία θυροτηλεόραση CTC συνδεδεμένη με τρία monitors.
Εδώ και τρεις ημέρες μόλις ενεργοποιείτε αντί για εικόνα φέρνει ένα μπλε και τίποτα άλλο.

Δεν έχω ακόμα πειράξει τίποτα ούτε έχω ανοίξει να δω μοντέλο, πλακέτες κτλ. μήπως έχετε ιδέα σε τι μπορεί να οφείλεται.

Αρχικά, λόγω του ότι συμβαίνει και στα τρία monitors θα θεωρήσω ότι θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσω από τον πομπό και την κάμερα.

Εάν σας έχει τύχει κάτι αντίστοιχο και έχετε καμιά ιδέα από που να ξεκινήσω θα με βοηθούσατε πολύ.

Σας ευχαριστώ
Γιάννης

----------


## briko

υποθέτω ότι μπλε έχεις και στα 3 μόνιτορ. αν ναι τωτε η βλάβη είναι η κάμερα η διακλαδωτης . 
πρόσεχε όμως οι κάμερες των θυροτηλεορασεων δουλεύουν με 16- 24 βολτ. 
αν έχεις διακλάδωτη για έλεγχο κανείς παρακαμψη  του .

----------


## RNR

Καλημέρα briko.

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.
Σωστά έχω μπλε και στις 3 οθόνες, όποιο κουδούνι και εάν πατήσουν ανάβει ο αντίστοιχος δέκτης και εμφανίζει μπλε οθόνη. (αυτό αποκλείει την βλάβη του δια κλαδωτή?)

Ανταλλακτικά για αυτά τα συστήματα παίρνω από κάπου συγκεκριμένα ή παραγγέλνω από κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών με το κωδικούς?

Από την εμπειρία σας με συμφέρει να αλλάξω όλο το σύστημα στην είσοδο ή να πάρω τα ανταλλακτικά και να πειραματιστώ?

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι 
Καλό Φθινόπωρο σε όλους μας

----------

